
Microsoft’s new expense tracker Spend hits the App Store - vxNsr
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/19/microsofts-new-expense-tracker-spend-hits-the-app-store/
======
vxNsr
This looks like what I've been waiting for!

I really like the ability to attach receipts to purchase entries.

